# RAW-Dateien in der Explorer-Vorschau und ein Picasa-Konkurrent



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Juli 2011)

Gute Nachrichten für RAW-Fotografen mit einem Windows-Betriebssystem nach XP: Bislang gab es ausschließlich für diese Spezies den so genannten “RAW Image Thumbnailer and Viewer”, der es erlaubte, RAW- und DNG-Dateien schon als Vorschau im Explorer zu betrachten. Vista- und Windows 7-Nutzer mussten bislang in die Röhre schauen und sich mit anderen Tools behelfen. Dies ist nun zu Ende.

Microsoft hat einen Camera Codec Pack veröffentlich, mit dem die RAW-Codecs von 120 verschiedenen Kameras von Canon, Nikon, Sony, Pentax, Leica, Minolta, Epson und Panasonic unterstützt und zugänglich gemacht und damit im Explorer angezeigt werden. Eine genaue Aufschlüsselung der Kameras findet man ebenfalls auf der Webseite. Den Codec Pack gibt es selbstverständlich für 32- und 64-bit-Systeme.
Fotografen, die DNG-Dateien produzieren, werden mit diesem Codec Pack zwar leider nicht bedient, können sich aber in den Adobe Labs bedienen.

Doch dem nicht genug: Zusätzlich gibts von Microsoft die Kampfansage an Googles Picasa, indem die Redmonder die kostenlose Live Fotogalerie 2011 in den Ring werfen, welche natürlich auch RAW-Dateien als Vorschau im Windows 7 Explorer darstellt.
Die Importfunktion lässt die Bilder und Videos der Kamera auf den Rechner übertragen, welche in der Software gleich katalogisiert und bearbeitet werden kann. Natürlich darf die obligatorische Uploadfunktion zu Diensten wie Flickr, YouTube oder Facebook nicht fehlen.

Doch erst die erweiterten Funktionen lassen einen ernsthaften Konkurrenten zu Picasa vermuten: Mit Geotagging lassen sich Fotos lokalisieren, Photosynth erstellt aus vielen Einzelbildern automatisch generierte Panoramen, Personen können markiert und erkannt werden, aus der Anwendung heraus lassen sich direkt Abzüge bestellen.

Alles in allem gute Neuigkeiten aus dem Hause Microsoft, die dem geneigten Hobbyfotografen sicher eine Hilfe bietet.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Juli 2011)

Klasse, darauf hab ich lange gewartet @ Microsoft Camera Codec Pack


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Juli 2011)

Nicht nur du Martin .


----------



## SprinterMadl (4. August 2011)

Und Fuji User schauen mal wieder in die Röhre, aber es gibt ja schon seit langem den FPV


----------

